# Realtek AC 97 SPDIF Aussetzer



## Bad_Law (26. August 2008)

Hallo, 
ich hatte kürzlich die Idee mal den SPDIF ausgang meines Laptops zur übertragung der Audiosignale an meinen AV Reciever zu nutzen.
Das funktioniert, solange es funkioniert super und die klangqualität läst auch nichts zu wünschen übrig.
allerdings setzt der ton hin und wieder komplett aus, teilweise auch länger.
das problem muss irgendwie mit dem augang am laptop zu tun haben.
die treiber sind auf dem aktuellen stand, dadurch wurde es etwas besser aber noch lange nicht gut...
kennt jemand das problem bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## chmee (28. August 2008)

SPDIF ist ja dafür gedacht 32, 44.1 und 48KHz-Daten zu senden. Kann es sein, dass der Rechner nicht hinterherkommt, irgendwelche Sounds für den SPDIF zu wandeln ? Ist das Problem bewusst reproduzierbar ? Gibt es also ganz bestimmte Daten die dazu führen ? Oder passiert es sporadisch, rein willkürlich ?

mfg chmee


----------

